
Why doctors are worried about the Apple Watch EKG - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/8/18172132/apple-watch-ekg-electrocardiogram-health-science
======
bluGill
False positives are nothing. If more people would visit the ER with potential
heart trouble many lives could be saved. False negatives are a real worry:
someone who decides "it is just heartburn" because the watch says everything
is okay - this can kill people. (I'm not qualified to comment on how accurate
the watch is)

~~~
Someone
Depends on the numbers. Extra ER visits take time of both doctors and the
‘patients’ making those visits, costing money that might have been spent
better.

False positives also may increase stress levels of users. harming healthy
people more than the gains of having fewer false negatives.

~~~
bluGill
60% of those who go to an ER because of chest pain are not having a medical
emergency (heart attack) and could safely stay home saving a lot of stress.
Since chest pain is our best indicator of a heart attack only a fool would not
go to the ER anyway.

